# PRO-GYP Inc



## PRO-GYP (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys...I wanted to introduce myself and company to the forum. Not looking to spam ads ect....

We are a small manufacturer of drywall finishing products throughout the Western USA. we specialize in regional formulas based on regional climates.

Our website is www.pro-gyp.com or you can follow us on Twitter @ progyp

I have over 20 years of technical experience and would be happy to help in terms of drywall related questions if needed.

I am looking forward to the interaction.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard!

What do you sell besides primer?


----------



## PRO-GYP (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you

Primer/Level 5/Perm Rated primers right now.

2 months a full line of compounds, textures and setting compounds.


----------

